# Electric Beanz Coffee Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Electric Beanz has a well trained and very knowledgeable staff. We are proud to serve only fresh coffee and espresso beverages from various coffee regions around the world. All of our coffee is ground to order, ensuring that each cup is fresh. We offer a variety of single origin coffees and coffee blends. If we don't have your coffee preference brewed, we are happy to prepare one of our fine coffees in a French press or Aero Press.

We also serve a specialty tea called Red Espresso. Red Espresso&#8230;

More...


----------

